# Hibernate @Embeddable NullPointer



## -MacNuke- (7. Feb 2009)

Hallo.

Ich habe so ein Custom-Type angelegt:


```
@Embeddable
public class Adress implements Serializable {
    private String strasse;
    private String ort;
    private String plz;
    private String tel1;
    private String tel2;
    private String mobile;
    private String fax;
    private String internet;

    @Column(name="FAX", length=25)
    public String getFax() {
        return fax;
    }
    // ... etc.
```

Diesen binde ich jetzt in meine Klasse ein:


```
@Entity
@Table(name="T_MITARBEITER_DETAIL")
public class MitarbeiterDetail extends GeneralTable {

    private Adress adresse;
    //...

    @Embedded
    public Adress getAdresse() {
        return adresse;
    }

    public void setAdresse(Adress adresse) {
        this.adresse = adresse;
    }
```

Mein Problem dabei ist jetzt, dass Hibernate das Adress-Objekt null belässt, wenn alle Werte darin null sind. Somit muss ich immer erst prüfen ob getAdresse "null" liefert und es ggf. anlegen. Das nervt.

Ich denke ich mache da sicher etwas nicht ganz richtig  Darum frag ich hier. Ein "Lösungsweg" wäre ja auch, wenn ich es im Getter von getAdresse prüfe und ggf. anlege. Weiß aber auch nicht ob das der richtige Weg ist.

Gibt es dafür bessere Lösungen?

Danke


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2009)

Wie wäre es damit?
	
	
	
	





```
private Adress adresse = new Adress();
```
Kommt es von der Datenbank, wird es überschrieben, bei allen anderen hast du zumindest einen Default-Wert.


----------



## -MacNuke- (9. Feb 2009)

OK. Dann mach ich das so 

Danke


----------

